# muzzy scope?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

What scope do you guys prefer for you muzzleloaders? I am thinking I will scope this one, and wanted to get a few opinions...

Thanks


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I just put a Nikon Bushmaster 1X on mine. I like it.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bushmaster or Buckmaster?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Buckmaster.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have actually been considering that one. Just didn't know anyone that had one. Where did you pick it up at?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I put the Traditions 1x32 on mine. I like it better than the Nikon for several reasons:

1 - The 32mm lens lets a lot more light in
2 - It doesn't make everything look farther away like the Nikon does
3 - It's only $60

The only con I've found so far is that there is a little distortion around the edges. It's not much, and really doesn't bother me, because it's not like I'm using it to glass a hillside...

Sportsman's carries them.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

This is what I have on mine and I love it. Love the 32mm objective.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/670651 ... icle-matte


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I have actually been considering that one. Just didn't know anyone that had one. Where did you pick it up at?


Didn't notice the far away look some had with unit once I got the eye relief correct. Sportsman in Riverdale had them. I put it on a traditions pursuit and had to get the look thru riser to mount the scope, hammer gets in the way if I didn't.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a 1x Simmons shotgun scope. Its one of the few I've tried that stands up to the heavier recoil. Other brands seem to have trouble holding zero after 50 shots or so.


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> ...Other brands seem to have trouble holding zero after 50 shots or so.


I only need 1 shot a season, so it should last me a while... :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hawken hunter


----------

